# My favourite chinese dishes (1)



## riverli (Sep 8, 2006)

the first one meat 






when i was yong.relatives always prepare this delicious meat for me. i find it is most delicous do this dishes with beef,so i recommend this for foreign friends
the days we live in poor ,but the days we are happy.till now ,i often miss the sweet memory.

Different parts of China have variations to the braising .now ,i want to cook this for myself. you can do it too.

2 pound pork or beef 
2 tbsp dark soy sauce
2 tbsp sugar
40g ginger (smashed with the back of a knife)
6 cloves garlic (leave skin intact)
about 20g salt(you can add or lessen stick to your taste)
chinese spice .now we can buy some with packaging,if you want to eat some real inequable ones ,you can buy them,it is cheap in my place,but the mail fee is some expensive.
if some friend have more inteseting ,we can disscuss more with this
dish next time

    put the meat in cool water in pot,then heat the pot until the water boiled for about 2 minutes.The purpose here is to clean the meat and gets rid of any gaminess.
     in china,the most traditional cookeing way is to braise this meat in clay pot.now we want to prepare this more quick.we use pressure cooker.add all the materail all in pressure cooker and add about 2 pound water in it,heat the pot ,after you see the steam ,still heat for about 16 minutes .then you can get delicious meat.  this meat's taste not the same as other country's is it spice. to prepare this dishes is simply.can you prepare for your family?
     let disscuss more,


----------



## pdswife (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, that looks good!  

I love garlic!!


----------



## Swann (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a spice mixture called Chinese 7 spices. It would be a good mixture for the braised meat recipe. Thanks for your recipe it sounds good and my family loves that type of meat too.


----------



## lulu (Sep 8, 2006)

It sounds and looks beautiful!


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 9, 2006)

What cut of beef or pork do you use?
Lyndalou


----------



## riverli (Sep 9, 2006)

i use knife,yes ,there are many kinds of cook knife..
dear swan, where have you get Chinese 7 spices?how much then?


----------



## Constance (Sep 9, 2006)

Riverli, what part of the cow did your beef come from?


----------



## riverli (Sep 10, 2006)

which part of the cow many of us don't care.    but especially more connective tissue maybe more delicious


----------



## Ardor (Sep 10, 2006)

This looks like Donpo Rou... Is it? If so, then pork belly is the best part to use. We used to do things like this, with several variations. One of my favourites is to add a few tablespoons of vinegar to give it a soury taste.

BTW, how long did you cook it to get the liquid into that consistency?


----------



## riverli (Sep 10, 2006)

this is not Donpo Rou.this is lu rou. it use more spice and the cook ways and taste is not the same. lol


----------

